# dev-python/celementtree failed to emerge

## Erdie

Hi,

nach einem emerge world wurden von depclean ein paar python libs gelöscht. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr welche es waren  :Wink: 

Erst ließ sich PyQt4 von revdep-rebuild nicht emergen, da gab es einen bug, eine neues emerge von dev-python/sip löste das Problem. Jetzt läßt sich dev-python/celementtree nicht emergen.

```

sandbox:main  signal SIGQUIT already had a handler ...

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking cElementTree-1.0.5-20051216.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/celementtree-1.0.5-r1/work

  [32;01m* [0m Applying celementtree-1.0.5-use_system_expat.patch ...

 [A [88C   [34;01m[  [32;01mok [34;01m ] [0m

  [32;01m* [0m Applying celementtree-1.0.5-setuptools.patch ...

 [A [88C   [34;01m[  [32;01mok [34;01m ] [0m

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/celementtree-1.0.5-r1/work

sandbox:main  signal SIGQUIT already had a handler ...

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/celementtree-1.0.5-r1/work/cElementTree-1.0.5-20051216 ...

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "setup.py", line 9, in <module>

    from setuptools import setup

ImportError: No module named setuptools

  [31;01m* [0m 

  [31;01m* [0m ERROR: dev-python/celementtree-1.0.5-r1 failed.

  [31;01m* [0m Call stack:

  [31;01m* [0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

  [31;01m* [0m             environment, line 2898:  Called distutils_src_compile

  [31;01m* [0m             environment, line  744:  Called die

  [31;01m* [0m The specific snippet of code:

  [31;01m* [0m           ${python} setup.py build "$@" || die "compilation failed";

  [31;01m* [0m  The die message:

  [31;01m* [0m   compilation failed

  [31;01m* [0m 

  [31;01m* [0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

  [31;01m* [0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/celementtree-1.0.5-r1/temp/build.log'.

  [31;01m* [0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/celementtree-1.0.5-r1/temp/environment'.

  [31;01m* [0m 

```

Leider habe ich  dazu nichts gefunden. Weiß jemand Rat was man hier machen kann?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Erdie

 :Confused:  Da werde ich wohl einen neues Bug gefunden haben ..  :Surprised: 

----------

## Erdie

BTW: Nach einen Downgrade von celementtree funktioniert es durch maskieren der aktuellen, als stabil gekennzeichneten Version. Nur kann das nicht im Sinne des Erfinders sein. Wenn sich nach einer gewissen Zeit hier nichts ergibt, werde ich einen Bug posten.

----------

## Necoro

ImportError: No module named setuptools

dev-python/setuptools installieren  :Smile:  -- und einen Bug melden. Da scheint ne Build-Dependency zu fehlen.

/edit:

 *Quote:*   

> cElementTree is included with Python 2.5 and later, as xml.etree.cElementTree. 

 

Also brauchen solltest du das Paket sowieso net  :Wink: 

/edit2:

```
DEPEND="dev-python/setuptools"
```

Also bei mir stehts im Ebuild  :Smile: 

----------

## Erdie

Ja, aber ..

es ist eine Abhängigkeit von pam_usb, zumindest zeigt das Gentoo Portage unter "reverse dependencies" an und ich hatte es mal proberweise installiert. Na dann kann ich auch pam_usb wieder löschen. Ist weniger wichtig.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

